# WARNING: Don't go to B & H SuperStore



## pbelarge

I had planned to go to Fleet Week in NYC today, thinking it would be a great photo-op. I was looking on Google Map to find a close parking garage. My eye caught B&H SuperStore a few blocks away. HA... I thought I would kill 2 birds with one stone and visit the store to do a touchy-feely kind of thing with some of the equipment I am trying to decide to purchase, and then go to visit some of the ships.

BIG Mistake :mrgreen: Has anyone been in that store? Forgetaboutit. It is a very sick place for photographers to visit. Trust me you won't come out alive. 



More on the results of my visit later, I have to change my tattered clothing and get some rest...........


----------



## Green Li

pbelarge said:


> I had planned to go to Fleet Week in NYC today, thinking it would be a great photo-op. I was looking on Google Map to find a close parking garage. My eye caught B&H SuperStore a few blocks away. HA... I thought I would kill 2 birds with one stone and visit the store to do a touchy-feely kind of thing with some of the equipment I am trying to decide to purchase, and then go to visit some of the ships.
> 
> BIG Mistake :mrgreen: Has anyone been in that store? Forgetaboutit. It is a very sick place for photographers to visit. Trust me you won't come out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> More on the results of my visit later, I have to change my tattered clothing and get some rest...........



Thanks man! I so happy I leave far away from NY. I get into enough troubles reading there catalogs sitting on a toilet :mrgreen:


----------



## KmH

pbelarge said:


> I had planned to go to Fleet Week in NYC today, thinking it would be a great photo-op. I was looking on Google Map to find a close parking garage. My eye caught B&H SuperStore a few blocks away. HA... I thought I would kill 2 birds with one stone and visit the store to do a touchy-feely kind of thing with some of the equipment I am trying to decide to purchase, and then go to visit some of the ships.
> 
> BIG Mistake :mrgreen: Has anyone been in that store? Forgetaboutit. It is a very sick place for photographers to visit. Trust me you won't come out alive.
> 
> 
> 
> More on the results of my visit later, I have to change my tattered clothing and get some rest...........


 The B&H store is *Photographer Heaven*........


----------



## mJs

I got in a lot of trouble the other day from my husband after their catalog showed up in our mailbox... i had just finished promising I was done buying new gear, and he thought I had sent away for it... oops - lol


----------



## Pure

So, how much is the damage?


----------



## usayit

I go there every time I make the 1 hour 20min trip to the city.  It definitely takes some will power to walk out of that store.  This is especially true for the used section.   Adorama is also in the city but no where as large of a showroom.  

On the other hand, I am one of those guys that values good 1 on 1 relationship and service from a local camera shop.  So most of my business goes there... BH if they don't have it.  My local shop are also staffed by a couple of Leica fanatics which is a big advantage for me.  In fact, I just bought a camera from them today...


----------



## pbelarge

The worst part of the venture is, I am less than 30 minutes away from the store if there is no traffic....bad, very bad.


I was in the store discussing as much as possible to learn as much as possible. I thought they were busy-lots of people there, they said it was still slow and expected to be busy by noon. I had my "wish list" with me, that I worked on just last night.
I was surprised at how helpful so many of the people working there were as I walked around asking questions, being a large store in the middle of NYC and all.

I stumbled out of the store with:

1. New Lowepro pack
2. New 82mm polarizer filter...you see where this is going:mrgreen:
3. New 16-35mm f/2.8L II
4. 8 gig UDMA card....heehehehe
5. Canon 7D


Not long after I left the store, I promptly got on the phone and called my wife's boss and asked him to add more hours to her schedule.
You can't expect me to work more, I need the time to shoot:lmao:


Never having held a camera larger than the T1i, I was pleasantly surprised how good the 7D felt in my hands. It actually fit in my hands better than the T1i.
I can tell you I played with quite a few cameras and a number of different lenses. The gentlman helping made a very smart sales move. He left all of the cameras and lenses on the counter in front of me while I was playing.

I was toying mostly with the 5dII and the 7D. We talked about the possibilities of what canon may do in introducing cameras in the next year...that helped me to choose the 7d. Then a couple of the guys were discussing lenses between themselves and a couple of customers...that is what helped me choose the 16-35. It was fun, and I will be back there soon.:thumbup:


----------



## Live_free

pbelarge said:


> The worst part of the venture is, I am less than 30 minutes away from the store if there is no traffic....bad, very bad.
> 
> 
> I was in the store discussing as much as possible to learn as much as possible. I thought they were busy-lots of people there, they said it was still slow and expected to be busy by noon. I had my "wish list" with me, that I worked on just last night.
> I was surprised at how helpful so many of the people working there were as I walked around asking questions, being a large store in the middle of NYC and all.
> 
> I stumbled out of the store with:
> 
> 1. New Lowepro pack
> 2. New 82mm polarizer filter...you see where this is going:mrgreen:
> 3. New 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> 4. 8 gig UDMA card....heehehehe
> 5. Canon 7D
> 
> 
> Not long after I left the store, I promptly got on the phone and called my wife's boss and asked him to add more hours to her schedule.
> You can't expect me to work more, I need the time to shoot:lmao:
> 
> 
> Never having held a camera larger than the T1i, I was pleasantly surprised how good the 7D felt in my hands. It actually fit in my hands better than the T1i.
> I can tell you I played with quite a few cameras and a number of different lenses. The gentlman helping made a very smart sales move. He left all of the cameras and lenses on the counter in front of me while I was playing.
> 
> I was toying mostly with the 5dII and the 7D. We talked about the possibilities of what canon may do in introducing cameras in the next year...that helped me to choose the 7d. Then a couple of the guys were discussing lenses between themselves and a couple of customers...that is what helped me choose the 16-35. It was fun, and I will be back there soon.:thumbup:



All I can say is..... :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## epp_b

The only real reason to stay from that store

Y'know, on the off chance that you may run into him.


----------



## Josh220

epp_b said:


> The only real reason to stay from that store
> 
> Y'know, on the off chance that you may run into him.



Ugh, he sounds like such a tool. That video really irks me. 

"Gosh, it's got a lot of buttons"

"The only reason for a telephoto is because you are not good enough to get closer"

Dumbass...

Anyways, that's quite a shopping cart. Congrats on all of the new gear!!


----------



## magkelly

I don't buy new digital stuff. I just can't afford it right now unless it's something little like a filter or something, but I get that catalog just so I can sit there and read it in bliss. Neighbor left a very old one in the laundry room once? I had so much fun reading it I had to go and order one for myself.  That catalog, it's total Photo Porn!


----------



## Misfitlimp

pbelarge said:


> The worst part of the venture is, I am less than 30 minutes away from the store if there is no traffic....bad, very bad.
> 
> 
> I was in the store discussing as much as possible to learn as much as possible. I thought they were busy-lots of people there, they said it was still slow and expected to be busy by noon. I had my "wish list" with me, that I worked on just last night.
> I was surprised at how helpful so many of the people working there were as I walked around asking questions, being a large store in the middle of NYC and all.
> 
> I stumbled out of the store with:
> 
> 1. New Lowepro pack
> 2. New 82mm polarizer filter...you see where this is going:mrgreen:
> 3. New 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> 4. 8 gig UDMA card....heehehehe
> 5. Canon 7D
> 
> 
> Not long after I left the store, I promptly got on the phone and called my wife's boss and asked him to add more hours to her schedule.
> You can't expect me to work more, I need the time to shoot:lmao:
> 
> 
> Never having held a camera larger than the T1i, I was pleasantly surprised how good the 7D felt in my hands. It actually fit in my hands better than the T1i.
> I can tell you I played with quite a few cameras and a number of different lenses. The gentlman helping made a very smart sales move. He left all of the cameras and lenses on the counter in front of me while I was playing.
> 
> I was toying mostly with the 5dII and the 7D. We talked about the possibilities of what canon may do in introducing cameras in the next year...that helped me to choose the 7d. Then a couple of the guys were discussing lenses between themselves and a couple of customers...that is what helped me choose the 16-35. It was fun, and I will be back there soon.:thumbup:



Thats what? about 25 hundo im guessing?


----------



## Josh220

Misfitlimp said:


> pbelarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part of the venture is, I am less than 30 minutes away from the store if there is no traffic....bad, very bad.
> 
> 
> I was in the store discussing as much as possible to learn as much as possible. I thought they were busy-lots of people there, they said it was still slow and expected to be busy by noon. I had my "wish list" with me, that I worked on just last night.
> I was surprised at how helpful so many of the people working there were as I walked around asking questions, being a large store in the middle of NYC and all.
> 
> I stumbled out of the store with:
> 
> 1. New Lowepro pack
> 2. New 82mm polarizer filter...you see where this is going:mrgreen:
> 3. New 16-35mm f/2.8L II
> 4. 8 gig UDMA card....heehehehe
> 5. Canon 7D
> 
> 
> Not long after I left the store, I promptly got on the phone and called my wife's boss and asked him to add more hours to her schedule.
> You can't expect me to work more, I need the time to shoot:lmao:
> 
> 
> Never having held a camera larger than the T1i, I was pleasantly surprised how good the 7D felt in my hands. It actually fit in my hands better than the T1i.
> I can tell you I played with quite a few cameras and a number of different lenses. The gentlman helping made a very smart sales move. He left all of the cameras and lenses on the counter in front of me while I was playing.
> 
> I was toying mostly with the 5dII and the 7D. We talked about the possibilities of what canon may do in introducing cameras in the next year...that helped me to choose the 7d. Then a couple of the guys were discussing lenses between themselves and a couple of customers...that is what helped me choose the 16-35. It was fun, and I will be back there soon.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what? about 25 hundo im guessing?
Click to expand...


Not unless he bought used. That list with everything new is closer to 4 grand.


----------



## Misfitlimp

just checked it all and its about 33 hundo


----------



## pbelarge

Misfitlimp said:


> just checked it all and its about 33 hundo


 


Don't you pay tax in California :mrgreen:

Very close to the total invoice...


----------



## CristinekPhotography

BH is Disneyland for photographers...be ready to spend some money!!!!


----------



## Josh220

I still say closer to 4K. It's about 3300 before the filter and bag. So figure he probably spent another 150-250 between the two, plus tax (which is 4% in NY i believe) which probably brought him around 3600-3750 (+/-).

Anyways, how are you liking the new gear?


----------



## digital flower

Josh220 said:


> plus tax (which is 4% in NY i believe).



 Try 8.875% Sales Tax. 

That is one of the reasons I shop from home. I am probably the only one but I don't really like the Superstore. It is too crowded with people and merchandise. If I do go it is with a list of stuff printed out from the website since it can be difficult to locate what you want.


----------



## Josh220

digital flower said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> plus tax (which is 4% in NY i believe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try 8.875% Sales Tax.
> 
> That is one of the reasons I shop from home. I am probably the only one but I don't really like the Superstore. It is too crowded with people and merchandise. If I do go it is with a list of stuff printed out from the website since it can be difficult to locate what you want.
Click to expand...


That's why I never trust google. We are at about the same % in CA, so I was surprised when I saw 4%. I didn't care enough to check other sources 

So then it's even closer to my $4k estimate. 8.75% brought it to about $3800-$3950 depending on the filter and bag he purchased.

I wish I could spend that much at once. I have to pace myself or I get buyers remorse. I recently purchased the 24-70 so I am waiting a little bit for the 70-200.


----------



## epp_b

> "The only reason for a telephoto is because you are not good enough to get closer"


----------



## AlexL

epp_b said:


> "The only reason for a telephoto is because you are not good enough to get closer"
Click to expand...


LOL.

B&H is a dead trap and I'll use all my money trying to purchase stuff!


----------



## henryp

Thank you all for your kind words. This is very gratifying and everyone here appreciates this.


----------



## Dominantly

Congrats man, nice choice.


----------



## Vinny

I believe I bought my Nikon FE there 30 years ago. They had an instant credit thing going on and I walked in without money and walked out with the camera! I worked in downtown Manhattan back then and would venture into those local camera stores and didn't venture too often toward midtown but made the trip to get the camera. NYC is a great place to roam around.

Since they are closed on Saturdays that would probably be the safest day to venture into their area without worring about being lured into their store!! 

Congrats on the new stuff!


----------



## pbelarge

Well, I have reorganized all the existing good stuff I am keeping in my new large Lowepro pack...something I will need to get used to. I now have a good start with equipment I am comfortable with.
I am glad I listened to Andrew from B&H. I was a little leary at the moment, but today I am happy with the choices and prices paid at B&H.
My biggest problem is that B&H is only 1/2 hour from me...oh well, I can live with that. :mrgreen:


I just spent the last 3 days reading the 7D manual and visiting most of the tuts online. I have set the camera up based on my recent shooting habits, and I plan on going out tomorrow to start shooting. I even studied the different lenses I purchased and some lighting tuts. It is amazing what all that reading can do to show one the camera's potential.

I will let you know how it goes, and post some of the shots.


----------



## jclewis1

I've shopped at B&H dozens of times and have consistently been well treated. Very knowledgeable sales personnel. They've always answered my questions and never tried to pressure me into buying something.


----------



## KmH

Thanks for digging up this long dead thread, instead of just starting a new one to say that.  :thumbup:


----------



## naptime

Josh220 said:


> epp_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only real reason to stay from that store
> 
> Y'know, on the off chance that you may run into him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, he sounds like such a tool. That video really irks me.
> 
> "Gosh, it's got a lot of buttons"
> 
> *"The only reason for a telephoto is because you are not good enough to get closer"*
> 
> Dumbass...
> 
> Anyways, that's quite a shopping cart. Congrats on all of the new gear!!
Click to expand...


and oddly enough... the front page of HIS WEBSITE....







KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


----------



## Overread

Just when you think everyones forgotten - someone links to Ken


----------

